# parts???



## DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 (Jan 16, 2005)

Recently I went to a local junkyard and found about 4 G20's with leather interior and Rear callipers and rotors. Now my question is does the interior and brake fit with or without minor modifications to make it fit on my 94 sentra? 

Thanks in advance,
Gen


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

it depends. I believe that the P10 seats work into the interior quite a bit easier than the P11. You would still have to pretty much make some custom mounts or rig up your stock ones to fit on the G20 seats.
I would say grab a set cause theyre very nice.


----------



## DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 (Jan 16, 2005)

91sentra said:


> it depends. I believe that the P10 seats work into the interior quite a bit easier than the P11. You would still have to pretty much make some custom mounts or rig up your stock ones to fit on the G20 seats.
> I would say grab a set cause theyre very nice.


Oh k but wuts the P10 and P11 and do u by any chance know anything about the brakes? Thnx


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 said:


> Oh k but wuts the P10 and P11 and do u by any chance know anything about the brakes? Thnx


I think the G20s are 5 lug, if they are then they wont work on a 4 lug. Try to see if theyre are any NX2000's. those rear brakes bolt right up.


----------



## DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 (Jan 16, 2005)

91sentra said:


> I think the G20s are 5 lug, if they are then they wont work on a 4 lug. Try to see if theyre are any NX2000's. those rear brakes bolt right up.


Aight so if u say the NX2000's rear brakes bolt right up then what year should I get them from so I could do the brake conversion?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 said:


> Aight so if u say the NX2000's rear brakes bolt right up then what year should I get them from so I could do the brake conversion?


for your car which is a b13 then you would have to get the equivalent year so between 91-94 should work good, but you need everything. Rotors, calipers, Ebrake cable setup, and so forth.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

OK for one. G20(p10's,P11) are not 5 lug. They are 4 lug and 4x114(in other words the bolt pattern wont fit)

Any B13 or b14 rear brakes should work. The only thing different if you find an NX is the front Brakes. Those are an Upgrade to the other b13 and b14 brakes ( AD18 to AD22VF's).

As for the seats. You will *not* have to make customs brakets. 

Do me a favor an take pictures of these 4 G20's with leather that you found. I want to see the condition of the leather interiors.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Johnny-wonk said:


> As for the seats. You will *not* have to make customs brakets.
> 
> .


i wouldnt be so loose with my words if i were you. go to 99se-l's web site. and then make the same statement as above


> The idea that G20 seats are a direct swap into the 200sx or Sentra is no more than a FALSE RUMOR. The P10 and P11 are FAR different than the B13 and B14. This is not a direct swap, it requires modification.


please dont post without completly knowing what you are talking about :thumbup: werd


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

lol you wont have to make custom brakets!! How do I know? Because I have swaped seat before...

I dont even need to go to that website because I knwo for sure that it can be done easily! Time consuming. But easily!

Mattera fact. Heres how simple it is. There are pretty much 8bolts on your seats and the G20 seats that need to be takoff after all the trim pieces are taken off. After you take those bolts off the seat back and bottom from the G20 seat can be taken off and swap onto your seat rail. Walla...you have G20leatherz!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Johnny-wonk said:


> lol you wont have to make custom brakets!! How do I know? Because I have swaped seat before...
> 
> I dont even need to go to that website because I knwo for sure that it can be done easily! Time consuming. But easily!


than you should contact 99 and tell him how you did it. everytime i have seen a post of his it leads me to belive more than unbolting 8 bolts is needed................do you have any pics of these ###minute swaps you are talking about? :showpics: 
please, pm him.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

I wouldnt call them "Minute swaps" I would call them "3-4 hour swaps". The only part that is time consuming is finding and unbolting the bolts. Give me Five minutes...


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.floridasr20s.com/gallery/album10/DSC03242

http://www.floridasr20s.com/gallery/album10/DSC03241










The 2 links above are G20 seats in an NX on NX rails... (not mine, Thanks Serb!)
The last are b13 SE-R seats in my NX on my NX rails.

The B13 SE-R seats *should* bolt right in. My set didnt. But if you bolt them in instead of swapiing to the NX rails *in an NX* the seats will sit about an inch to an inch and a half Higher.

The G20 seats dont bold right in but all you have to do is swap the seat bottom and back onto your rails. Also if I were going to swap G20 seats into my car they would have to be G20T seats....

This link shows you how to do it. This aplys to pretty much swaping all seats. SE-R seats to NX, NX seats to SE-R, b14 seats to NX, g20 seats to b13 ect....http://nissannx.info/pages/seat_install.html

I found this write up to be a bit on the hard to understand side (I didnt use it but I read through it and it is the way to do it). It really is simple once you take the seats apart and look at them. You will see what I mean


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yes thats into the b13 and all............im talkin the b14


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> yes thats into the b13 and all............im talkin the b14


You didnt read the link I sent you then...

Think About this logically for a minute. If you can swap b14 seats onto b13 rails and you can also swap g20 seats onto b13 rails. Then swaping G20 seats onto b14 rails is the same thing...this has been done many times before. Its nothing new. But if you dont want to take my word for it or try it yourself then I give up.


----------



## DaDeCouNtyMaMi94 (Jan 16, 2005)

91sentra said:


> for your car which is a b13 then you would have to get the equivalent year so between 91-94 should work good, but you need everything. Rotors, calipers, Ebrake cable setup, and so forth.


Hey thnx for the help im going to go back to the junkyard and see what happens next and i'll let you kno wut happ with the g20 leather seats... im going to see if i could actually put them in my car.... iight another question though what do you think for a b13 should i put s2000 taillights and r-34 headlights? though i think imma go through some modifications rite well its not bad trying...


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well then, I have a new mod to look out for! G20 seats!

This is gonna be the best sentra EVAR!! (with absolutely NO engine mods!!)


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Jed118 said:


> Well then, I have a new mod to look out for! G20 seats!
> 
> This is gonna be the best sentra EVAR!! (with absolutely NO engine mods!!)


Yeah I was going to post a link to this thread in the other thread you started about "Infinity Sentras" or somthing like that. But after reading some of the stuff people post on this forum I kinda gave up on it...


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like he beat me to it.


----------

